# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  تمايل الفتاة اثناء المشي ليس بسبب الدلع بل له سبب

## شذى الزهراء

خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى البشر من ذكر وانثى وهناك فروقات خلقية بينهما تتناولها البحوث ولنرى شيء من ذلك . ..البعض يظن ان تمايل المرأة في مشيتها هو عبارة عن دلع من انواع الدلع الموجودة في البنات لتبرز به شكلها وما الى ذلك .. ولكن توصل العلماء الى ان تمايل المرأة في مشيتها من حكمة الرب وذلك نتيجة للمبنى الجسدي. ,,ويقول العلماء ان العظام لدى الرجل اكبر وترتيب العظام يختلف عند الجنسين في حين نجد المرأة لها حوض اكبر مما يحتاج منها على بذل جهد اكبر عند المشي , وما تمايلها اثناء المشي الا نتيجة خلقية وليس للتدلل كما يقال كما ان فخذ المرأة مع الركبة بها ميلان اكثر من الرجل .. ما يعني ان المراة لا تتدلع في المشي بل تسير حسب تركيبة جسمها ...منقول..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بارك الله فيك أختي  شذى  على الإختيار الجميل والإيضاح  
وتبقى الحشمة مطلوبه في المرأة حتى تُلبسها الهيبة  ولا ينظر لها أصحاب اقلوب المريضه بطمع 
أجددشكري لك أختي الكريمة وننتظر جديدك المميز

----------


## تاج

اهاااا
يعني ! واني اقول ليش 
معلومة جميلة منك خيتو شذى ..
^_^

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ملكة سبأ ..انتي اكرمتيني بتواجدج العطر ...بصفحتي المتواضعة .. اختي تاج .. تسلمي على مرورج الحلوو مثلج ..

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

الف  شكر اختي شذى الزهراء 
على الوضوع الجميل 
تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشكر مرورج خيتوة الفراشة الحزينه ....

----------


## نور الولاية

بارك الله فيكِ اختي الكريمة 
ع طرح الموضوع سلمت يمناكِ..

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اممـ...

معلومه جيده 

شكرا .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اختي الم الفراق ..تسلمي عالمرور الطيب .. المشاكسة اشكرج على المرور ..

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

تمايل الفتاة اثناء المشي له سبب علمي , وهو ليس دلعا

خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى البشر من ذكر وانثى وهناك فروقات خلقية بينهما تتناولها البحوث ولنرى شيء من ذلك . 
البعض يظن ان تمايل المرأة في مشيتها هو عبارة عن دلع من انواع الدلع الموجودة في البنات لتبرز به شكلها وما الى ذلك .. ولكن توصل العلماء الى ان تمايل المرأة في مشيتها من حكمة الرب وذلك نتيجة للمبنى الجسدي. 
ويقول العلماء ان العظام لدى الرجل اكبر وترتيب العظام يختلف عند الجنسين في حين نجد المرأة لها حوض اكبر مما يحتاج منها على بذل جهد اكبر عند المشي , وما تمايلها اثناء المشي الا نتيجة خلقية وليس للتدلل كما يقال كما ان فخذ المرأة مع الركبة بها ميلان اكثر من الرجل .. ما يعني ان المراة لا تتدلع في المشي بل تسير حسب تركيبة جسمها

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي العافيه على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكور اخي شبكة الناصره على المرور الرائع 
تحياتي لك 
أحلى بنوته..,

----------


## FeDaA

*معلومة جديده ..* 
*شكراً لكِ أحلى بنوتة* 

*كوني بخير* 

*FeDaA*

----------


## بيسان

الله وش هالمعلومه الحلووه
عجبتني بصراحة
مو شباب ماسكين علينا هالمشيه بس ترى في بعضهم عن دلع
يسلمووا خيتووو
والله يعطيك العاافيه
وبالتوفيق
اختك بيسان

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووو حبيبتي احلى بنوته على المعلومه الحلوه
تحياتي
ريووش

----------


## روح البراءة

*تسلمين أحلى بنوته على*

*هالمعلومه الحلوة*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

مشكورين على المرور الرائع

----------


## م الغاليين

مشكورة اختي على الطرح
تحياتي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر أختي الكريمة أحلى بنوته 
تم دمج الموضوعين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورين عالمرور الحلوو..

----------


## ضوى

*تشكرين أختي أحلى بنوتة*
*فعلا معلومة جديدة*
*ربي يوفقك*

----------


## النغم انيني

مؤيدة للاخت ملكة سبا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة اختي على المرور ..

----------


## زهـور

تمايل الفتاة اثناء المشي ليس بسبب الدلع بل له سبب علمي 
خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى البشر من ذكر وانثى وهناك 
فروقات خلقية بينهما تتناولها البحوث ولنرى شيء من ذلك . 
البعض يظن ان تمايل المرأة في مشيتها هو عبارة عن دلع من انواع الدلع الموجودة في البنات لتبرز به شكلها وما الى ذلك .. ولكن توصل العلماء الى ان تمايل المرأة في مشيتها من حكمة الرب وذلك نتيجة للمبنى الجسدي. 
ويقول العلماء ان العظام لدى الرجل اكبر وترتيب العظام يختلف عند الجنسين في حين نجد المرأة لها حوض اكبر مما يحتاج منها على بذل جهد اكبر عند المشي * وما تمايلها اثناء المشي الا نتيجة خلقية وليس للتدلل كما يقال كما ان فخذ المرأة مع الركبة بها ميلان اكثر من الرجل .. ما يعني ان المراة لا تتدلع في المشي بل تسير حسب تركيبة جسمها . 
منقول

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

تسلمي على الموضوع الشيق والمفيد 
والله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## زهـور

*الله يسلمك* 

*و مشكورة على مرورك خيتوو*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اصلن بنت بدون مياعة ودلع*
*ويش خانتها ماتصير بنت اتصير*
*اصبي اذا ماتدلع وتتمايع*

*ربي يعطيك الف عافية اختي*
*زهور* 
*تحاتي*

----------


## غرامك شي

يعطيك العافية
تقبلي مروري

----------


## يوم سعيد

*بسمه تعالى*
*الحمد لله فلقد اطمئننت الآن عن هذه الحالة المستشرية في مجتمعنا ، فلقد ذهب بالي بعيداً ولكن الآن سوف أحسن النية في ما ترقبه عيني - عفوياً - في ما يجري في الشوارع العامة والأسواق التجارية ، ولكن برز هناك سؤال فرعي أحدث ضجة في مخي .. !! فإذا كانت هذه هي التركيبة والتكوين البيولوجي لدى المرأة مما يجعلها تسير وكأن الأرض لا تقوى على حمل خطواتها وهذا سر وقد عرفناه ..!! إذن فما حال من تتبختر وتتباهى وتتغنج وتتدلع كما يقولون فكيف - إذن - سيصبح حالها هل ستبدوا كالغزالة أم كالكنغارو .. وما حال من يخطفه ويأسره مثل هذه الحركات الساحرة ، أتمنى أن يخضع الآباء بناتهم لحلقة تدريبية عن تقويم سيرهن قليلاً والحد من تفاقم هذه الطبيعة الخلقية وأن تحاول الفتاة تقليل ما يمكن تقليله وإلا سوف ترى النظرات الخبيثة تلاحقها من مكان لآخر هذا إن لم تقع فريسة للمناوشات الغبية من قبل بعض الشباب التافه ..؟؟*
*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لجهودكم الطيبه تم دمج الموضوعين

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى
لي مداخلة قصيرة وسريعة تصب في محور الموضوع رغم إنني لاحظت إن الموضوع لا يحظى بتفاعل الحضور إلا أنني وفي عجالة من أمري سأضيف شيئاً لا يهمني ردود الفعل عليه ، فلقد سمعت شيخاً من مشائخ القطيف ومنذ فترة طويلة جداً أنه على المرأة أن لا تخضع القول في حديثها وأن تبتعد عن رقة ونعومة صوتها وأن تطبع شيئاً من الخشونة حفاظاً على نفسها وتجنيبها شيئاً من الشبهة والاشكال ..!! 
انطلاقاً من هذه الرؤية نرى لزاماً على الفتاة أن تحافظ على مشيتها وبالأخص في الشارع وأعرف إن ذلك يصعب عليها كثيراً فكما قال أحد المتداخلين إن ذلك من صميم خلقتها وحركة السير تختلف من جنس لآخر ومن عنصر لآخر ، ولذلك أركز دائماً أن تبتعد الفتيات والنساء عموماً عن لبس الصنادل الرفيعة والأحذية العملاقة التي تتوقف على عمود رقيق جداً ويستند كل ثقل الجسم على هذا العمود الدقيق الذي أعجب كثيراً كيف تستطيع المرأة أن تثبت وقوفها وتسير وجميع أجزاء جسمها يعتمد على هذا المسمار الدقيق ، أعجب أنها لا تسقط , وإن وفقت بنجاح وسارت فأن سيرها يشبه سير النعامة تتحرك يمنة يسرى ويا أرض احفظي ما عليكي .. !! ترى صالة من عروض الأزياء وسير يجعل الأعمى بصيراً .. !!
أكتفي بما قلت وربما ليس لي مداخلة بعد الآن ..!!!
يومسعيد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكور اخوي على المداخله الطيبه ...*

----------


## الملاك

السلام عليكم 00000000000

يا سبحان الله وكل شي له شي 000000

مشكوره خيتووووووووووووووو0000

تحيااتي الملاك 0000

----------


## ساره لولو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد الاخيار 
الله ينور عليكى شذى الزهراء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكورين خواتي العزيزات على التواجد الحلوو..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*تمايل الفتاة اثناء المشي له سبب علمي , وهو ليس دلعا
خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى البشر من ذكر وانثى وهناك فروقات خلقية بينهما تتناولها البحوث ولنرى شيء من ذلك . 
البعض يظن ان تمايل المرأة في مشيتها هو عبارة عن دلع من انواع الدلع الموجودة في البنات لتبرز به شكلها وما الى ذلك .. ولكن توصل العلماء الى ان تمايل المرأة في مشيتها من حكمة الرب وذلك نتيجة للمبنى الجسدي. 
ويقول العلماء ان العظام لدى الرجل اكبر وترتيب العظام يختلف عند الجنسين في حين نجد المرأة لها حوض اكبر مما يحتاج منها على بذل جهد اكبر عند المشي , وما تمايلها اثناء المشي الا نتيجة خلقية وليس للتدلل كما يقال كما ان فخذ المرأة مع الركبة بها ميلان اكثر من الرجل .. ما يعني ان المراة لا تتدلع في المشي بل تسير حسب تركيبة جسمها .* 

*منقول*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

مشكور منك اخوي شاري الطيب 


موضوع جميل تقبل مني كل التحية ولاحترام

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*نقل موفق اخي شاري*

*جزاك الله كل الخير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أخي الكريم شاري الطيب..*
*يعطيك العافية على هذا الطرح...*
*ولكن أنا شخصياً أرى بعض المبالغات من بعض الفتيات التي تخرج عن مجرد كونها فطرة إلهية...*
*الله يستر على الجميع..*
*ورزقنا الله وإياكم الإقتداء بسيدة النساء صلوات الله وسلامه عليها...* 

*أخي..*
*الموضوع سبق طرحه..* 
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread....E1%DD%CA%C7%C9
*ولكن لوجود مشاركات وردود عليه..* 
*سيتم نقل موضوعك هذا لقسم الأسرة والطفل...*
*ومن ثم دمجه مع مايشابهه..هناك..* 

*مع خالص شكرنا لعطاءكم...* 

*يعطيك العافية..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## همسة ألم

نقل موفق أخي 
يعطيك الله الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف عافيه
على جهودك الراااااائعه :icon30: 
ومتبارك بالليله  :bigsmile: 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن ....

----------


## بارق

شكرا اخي العزيز..والله بصراحة اول مرة اسمع هيك....اعلم ان هناك اختلاف ببنية الجسد..
ولكن هكذا لم اكن اعلم..تحياتي..شكرا مرة اخرى

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تم دمج الموضوعين ..

وشكرا لكم

----------

